# Leaving my Poo at home



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello All!

I am new to this forum so if there is a thread already dedicated to this subject then please forgive me. My Roxie is now 3 1/2 months. Since I got her at 8 weeks, I have been able to leave work at noon to give her midday lunch/ potty break. Well, I have to start working now until at least 2:30pm and I'm concerned about what to do . I know about pet sitters but I think it may be too expensive in my area (I live in Midtown Atlanta where businesses tend to INFLATE prices). Does anyone recommend a baby gate and potty pad? I did a trial run with this about a month ago and she completely ripped up everything in sight. Please help! I have a week to get my plan together!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Kay,

What time do you leave the house for work? How long on average will she be alone? How many days a week is this for?

Do you have a neighbour or family member that can help out?

I think the answers to the above will dictate your plan of action.

Sara


----------



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry I guess I left out a lot of info. I generally leave for work about 7am. Usually I've been able to get back at noon and she's been fine (no accidents ever !). Now it would have to be about 3pm so that's about 8 hrs. I work 45 minutes from home. This would have to be the case from Mon-Thurs for the next 2 months. My fam would be great unfortunately they all live in Alabama and I don't really know my neighbors that well. I'm screwed


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

*Hi Roxi*

Hi Roxi . . im Nanci and I live in Warner Robins about 80 miles south of you! This is the 1st time I have seem a Georgia Girl on here . . i'm excited! My Sami was picked up at the Atl. airport 4 weeks ago! he is now 16 weeks old, so they are about the same age. We also had to return to work after 10 days with him at home. We put up a baby gate so he can be in a larger tiled area in the kitchen. We do not use pad as he just rips them up. He did pee and poo on the floor 1st couple of days, now he occasionally has peed, but no poo, and we are gone for about 6-7 hrs as our schedules overlap, so my husband gets home before I do. We take him for a 1/2 day visit at my daughters 2 days during the week to break up the long days alone, she has a shizu he LOVES to play with. We crate him at night, and he only cries a few minutes, the off to sleep. We put him in a 10pm and I get up a 4:30 (ugh) so I can toilet, feed and play with him for an hour. He has not soiled his crate in 3 weeks!! I know its hard to find solutions when you work . . you just have to figure out what will work for you both. I would not recommend letting puppy have run of the house while you are away that long! Sami does well in the kitchen. See if you can rig a baby gate somewhere not carpeted that is large enough to roam around. Sami has a soft bed in his area and all his toys . . hope to talk to you more . .


----------



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Nanci! Yes, Roxie and I are both Georgia girls. I picked her up from a wonderful breeder close to your area (Sherry's Cockapoos in Fitzgerald). I'm considering your idea of gating off a small area, maybe in my bathroom. I know pups don't like to poop too close to their 'den' so how much space in your kitchen does Sami get?Do you leave Sami any food/water or is he now fed 2x a day? You're so lucky to have your daughter nearby! It'll be another month until Roxie gets all her shots but by then I can drop her off at doggy daycare to break up the monotony. I am a self- diagnosed "worry wart" so I know she'll be okay. I just wonder if I'LL be okay lol.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Kay . . I got Sami from breeder in Mo. had him flown into Atlanta . . I saw him online and have not had a puppy in 15 yrs . . but when I saw him . . I had to have him!! I feed Sami his big meal (BB (dry kibbles) mixed with a little boiled chicken and yogurt) cause he has a very delicate tummy for now, so by the time we leave for work, he has eaten. I leave water for him during the day. Our kitchen is probably 10 X 30 gally kitchen . . I put his soft bed under the table as he seems to feel safe there. We have a large bay window in there that we open blinds a little for light. Our bathroom is to small for him to roam, and has no windows, so I like the kitchen for him better . . yours is probably bigger. What are you feeding Roxie? How much does she weigh? Samis mom was an Americal cocker 18 lbs. and his dad was chocolate poodle (16lbs) He has wavy shiny black coat and weighs about 6lbs now.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry . . American Cocker . . type so fast I make boo boos!


----------



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Roxie is actually the product of two Cockapoos. Mom was 10lb black poo and Dad was 14lb sable poo. Roxie is chocolate and about 3.5 lbs now so she'll be an itty bitty thing . The breeder was feeding her 4 Health puppy formula that is primarily sold at the Tractor Supply store so I've continued that.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Personally I think leaving a puppy for 8 hours a day is too long. I wouldn't do more than 2 hours to start with and gradually build up to 4 hours.

Is there any way you can get a dog walker to come in and take Roxie for a walk, that way it breaks her day up. This may be a cheaper option than a dog sitter who looks after your dog all day.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think you got some good advice from Nanci. 

We all love our dogs and ideally we'd love to never have to leave them for long periods of time. It would stress me out to leave Olive for 8 hours right now, but if i did have to do that i'd do what Nanci does and section her off in a tiled area where she could roam a bit and have somewhere to potty away from her bed. Just make sure she gets enough exercise and affection before you leave and when you come home. You can't help that your work situation is changing. The only thing you can do is make the best of it.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure you will find a way to break up Roxi's day, just put on your thinking cap and you will come up with a brilliant idea! I know if you were driving 45 minutes just to let her out at lunch, you're striving to be a good mum . . how is she doing on potty training? Do you have access to a yard?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Also Kay . . thats why I get up at 4:30 in the morning . .so i can have an hour with Sami . . totally dedicated time just for him . . he goes for morning toilet, eats his big meal and actually toilets again, then we play with all his toys on the floor together . . i get ready for work and he usually will lay on a rug in the bathroom with chewy bone during that time . . just make the most of the actual time you do have with Roxie . . and the weekends will be great also . . she will have mum home then all to herself!!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I totally understand your dillema....I got Kody at 8 weeks and after taking vacation for about a week I had to return back to work. I purchased a play pen from petco, in his pen he had his small crate, toys, puppy pad and water inside. He ripped up the pads a few times but I put my small 5 lb weights to hold them down everything worked out fine. After doing this for about a month, I decided to cough up the money for a dog walker because I felt allowing him to use the puppy pads were prolonging his potty training. Now I have a dog walker ($16 per visit) 2x a week, I come home (25min each way) on my lunch break 2x a week and the other I work late so I'm home until Noon and then my partner is home at 5 so he's crated until then.

It will work out and your baby will be fine. Don't beat yourself up about it!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

so toni . . . see . . you found a good alternative! way to go! How is Kody doing on potty training? Today Sami started bumping and scratching at the back door . . I sorta ignored the first bump and he promply did a pee on the floor . . I paid attention the rest of the night and he scratched the door 3 more times . . . 2 of the times he did a pee outside! I'm so excited he is catching on finally. He is so much fun, we are making progress, just like the more veteran poo lovers told me would happen. I'm so grateful for all the expertice and encouragment they have given me.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody is doing wonderful with potty training now. He actually rings the bells that I have hanging on the front door to let us know he has to go out. I can even take him over to my mom's house and he will walk to the front door to let us know he has to go. 

Now, we do have accident's when he's upstairs so I brought another crate so that he could sleep in the bedroom and another set up bells that hang on the banister of the stairs. In the morning we wake up and walk to the stairs, I ring the bell and say, lets go potty and he runs down the steps to the front door. I'm hoping works and soon he will know not to poop upstairs but to ring the bell to go downstairs 

I'm must say that cockapoo's are very qucik learners, just be consistant...good luck!


----------



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. I got some great news today that my schedule change may only affect 1 maybe 2 days of the week instead of 4! . I'm still going to try out the whole gating her in a small area though. Roxie has been going outside in a small patch of grass outside my condo since day 1. Other than "first day jitters" she's been accident free (knock on wood). Even though I had a few days of "post puppy depression" after I got her I'm so blessed to have such a smart little girl in my life.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Kay . . good news about the work schedule!! Let us know how Roxie does next week. Sami is adjusting very well to our schedule, he has not pooped or peed in the kitchen all week! He loves his play time with his friend Racer and those 1/2 days break up his alone time. If you compare pictures, Roxie looks almost like she could be Samis sister! He goes for a check up today so I will let you know how much he weighs at 16 weeks. Be sure to take Roxie for walks or outside time each day as she will need to run around and romp in a larger outside area after her alone time! Good Luck . . .


----------



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Nanci yes they do look alot alike! Roxie is growing a patch of white fur on her chest now. As far as exercise, my BFF brought over her 2 year old cocker spaniel and the 4 of us walked a 1.5 mile trail. It was a bit much for my little Roxie's legs and I ended up carrying her for a bit but she had a blast and slept all evening into the night!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

wow!! I know Sami would not last that distance! She did great! We have only worn him out 1 time playing with his friend Racer . . he came home and slept for 2 hrs poo and asleep again all night!! Let me know how she is adapting to your work schedule?? Sami is doing better and better as he is getting used to our home time and away time. His poo was diarrhea for the 1st 2 weeks (think a lot of this was stress) . . has gotten better, not resolved, but have added chicken and rice and yogurt for at least 1 meal per day and this is improving. He will go to the back door now and scratch and jump to go outside! I was sooo excited the 1st time he did this! i always say "Outside sami" and "good boy", then when he does his business . . lots of praise and playing. i am amazed how smart they are!


----------

